# My latest creation



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there,
I just completed this poncho using the Lion Brand Homespun yarn, using my SK-155. It's made of four panels. For each panel, I started with 22 stitches, and increased 1 stitch on each side every other row, until I had a total of 88 stitches. I used Dial 10, Tension 5, to get the recommended gauge. After seeing all the panels together except one seam, I used the ribber to make the collar (36 rows). The bottom border I knitted by hand in garter stitch on a # 10 (6mm) circular needle after sewing the whole thing, for 12 rows. 
It wears beautifully. By the way, It took much longer to do the bottom garter band than knitting the whole thing on the machine.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your finished project is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Makes me think a machine is a good idea. I would be spending the better part of many months knitting that by hand. Thoughts?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Love your poncho. Who knew Homespun could look so great on a machine? Hand knit it's a nightmare! great job!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

That's a very nice poncho.&#128049;


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is really beautiful! Thanks for sharing!  Ann


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Super!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful poncho! Sure to keep you nice and warm.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You have knit a Fantastic Poncho my sister wants one of these do you mind if I use your pattern?


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rich color! Beautiful poncho.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

KateWood said:


> You have knit a Fantastic Poncho my sister wants one of these do you mind if I use your pattern?


Feel free to use the CORRECTED pattern which I just posted. 
I plan to make a couple more in other colors, some with stripes in two colors.
Alexandra


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

KateWood said:


> You have knit a Fantastic Poncho my sister wants one of these do you mind if I use your pattern?


I love it too and could see knitting one for myself but I'll have to come up with a different bottom border. I am not going to HAND knit those 12 rows of garter stitch...lol


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Oops oops! I made a mistake in the pattern I posted.
I increased by two stitches (one on each side) every THIRD row 22 times. Row 66 has now 66 stitches. Next, I increased one stitch on each side every FOURTH row 10 times to a total of 86 stitches. Then I worked without any increases to a total of 109 rows. 
I sew the panels together except for one side seam. I rehang the neckline (84 stitches) and used the ribber to knit the collar (36 rows).flat.
I then sew the last side seam, and used a circular needle (size 10 / 6mm) to add a garter stitch border for a total of 12 rows at the bottom of the poncho.
P.S.
I designed the pattern using the software "KNITWARE skirts, scarves and ponchos" women size 44.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh but that is a beautiful piece of machine knitting work. I'm totally in love with it!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Azzara said:


> I love it too and could see knitting one for myself but I'll have to come up with a different bottom border. I am not going to HAND knit those 12 rows of garter stitch...lol


A solution would be to create a picot folded hem using the knitting machine, use fringes, or, if you like to crochet, you may like to create a crocheted bottom which would be lovely too.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

AAKnits said:


> A solution would be to create a picot folded hem using the knitting machine, use fringes, or, if you like to crochet, you may like to create a crocheted bottom which would be lovely too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks very pretty and soft.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: lovely poncho.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Impressive- great design !!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome work. I'm sure you will receive many compliments when you wear it. You should be soooo proud.


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job i bet it is nice and warm Joan UK


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Really nice, that is the style of poncho that I like. Love your choice of yarn and so fashionable just now.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful love the color too&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

AAKnits, how many skeins of Homespun did you use? This is very pretty. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

The poncho looks absolutely fabulous! Love the color, too.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Bookmarked- love your poncho. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

just what I've been looking for and in my color too!!! beautiful.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

What is meant by dial 10 tension 5? Is one for the mast tension and one for the tension dial?
I love this poncho and plan to make one ASAP! 
How many skeins of Homespun did it take?
Thank you for showing this.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

Azzara said:


> I love it too and could see knitting one for myself but I'll have to come up with a different bottom border. I am not going to HAND knit those 12 rows of garter stitch...lol


OoooOO! Me TOO!! I want one, That looks like something warm, and beautiful, yet everyday kind of use!  I might even consider doing it by hand. ....errr... maybe not...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s gorgeous. You mention Dial 10. T.5 I have a 155 machine but I don't quite see what you mean.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Unless it,s Tension 10 on the dial and 5 on the yarn feeder


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

&#128077;&#128512;Beautiful !


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love it! It will be so warm when the weather turns cold....


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, will have to make that for me.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous How many skeins of homespun did you use. I love this yarn as it is very warm. I crocheted a few years ago with size N plastic needle. I think it will be much faster do the bottom with a crochet hook.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  OXOXOXO


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I LOVE the poncho also!! I may make one on my Brother 260 and crochet a "lacey" bottom?? I also would love to know how many skeins you used. thanks!!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice. I'm still trying to remember how to c/o with my bulky machine. Used to love working on it. Do lots on my 940.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Gorgeous poncho....and it looks soooooo soft!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty! Nice color.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

AAKnits said:


> Feel free to use the CORRECTED pattern which I just posted.
> I plan to make a couple more in other colors, some with stripes in two colors.
> Alexandra


Where in the pattern posted???


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful poncho.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

How beautiful is that? I love the Homespun yarn, so know it will be soft and cuddly. Love the colors too.

Some years ago I made a whole lot of hoodies, hand knit, for all the grandkids. At the time, I didn't have a machine that handled it well, but soon after I'd done those, I lucked onto a used SK-150, then again lucked onto the ribber for a really great price. Homespun knits up really nice on it.

I may just have to try this poncho next time I set the bulky up. I have a lot of it left over.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice! You do beautiful work.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

How can I do this on a Brother 260?


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh yes, how much yarn did it take?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

AMadknitter said:


> WOW! That is beautiful!


Agree!! Gorgeous-great job!!!Thanks for sharing...

  

I,also,would appreciate knowing about how many skeins you used in this project.

The color you used is so attractive!!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

You make me want to get a machine - this is beautiful both color and style. Great job!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks nice and warm!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's gorgeous and I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous x


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!
Love the colors&#128153;


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Alexandra, I love your poncho. The color you selected was lovely.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Great poncho!&#128525;


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting. When you mentioned the tension, I'm a little confused. What the top tension and what was the carriage tension? Did you use the regular weight Homespun or did you use the bulky Homespun? How many skeins? I'd like to try your pattern.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I was asked to post pictures of the yarn label for the yarn I used to knit the blue poncho. Here they are.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

I used about 4.5 skeins of this yarn to make the poncho


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the first things I made after learning to knit was a shawl knit from Lion Homespun. I hated working with the yarn but loved the shawl once it was done. So soft and cozy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> One of the first things I made after learning to knit was a shawl knit from Lion Homespun. I hated working with the yarn but loved the shawl once it was done. So soft and cozy.


I have given away the few balls of Lion Brand Homespun that wandered into my stash; I dislike working with it. However, I was quite happy to buy (at Goodwill) a cuddly purple shawl knitted from it. Go figure! 

Link to the original post about the blue poncho: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352079-1.html


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonderful, lovely, great job. 

Di


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

AAKnits said:


> I was asked to post pictures of the yarn label for the yarn I used to knit the blue poncho. Here they are.


Sometimes the branding, item or line name and even band info is different from country to country.
Thank you Alexander.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Chainstitcher said:


> AAKnits, how many skeins of Homespun did you use? This is very pretty. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


4 1/2 skeins.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wow it's great.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. What a lovely poncho. Thanks so much for the pattern info.


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow beautiful work , I wish my work would come out looking beautiful like yours ,
I guess I need more hands on lol


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Lovely do you think it would look ok in a boucle yarn? Joan


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is gorgeousxx


----------



## cherikey (Jul 19, 2017)

I sure like that. It looks so easy. Can that be made on an LK 150 in petite?


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice I love the color


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

great job,,it is beautiful


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty poncho, love the colour. Well done ????????????????


----------



## margold (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you. That looks very do-able.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Mausie (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm trying to knit your poncho on my SK155 using Homespun Thick & Quick. It will not go through my machine. Have I got the wrong yarn? Was there a different Homespun in 2014. Please reply quickly as I need to make this poncho and finish it in the next few days. Thank you


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Mausie said:


> I'm trying to knit your poncho on my SK155 using Homespun Thick & Quick. It will not go through my machine. Have I got the wrong yarn? Was there a different Homespun in 2014. Please reply quickly as I need to make this poncho and finish it in the next few days. Thank you


Lion brand Homespun Thick & Quick knits at 8 stitches per 4 inches.
Lion brand Homespun knits at 14 stitches per 4 inches. 
So yes, you got the wrong yarn. I always use the regular Lionbrand Homespun on my brother 260 (bulky) machine.

Both of these yarns can be found at JoAnns.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's perfect and gorgeous. I love that yarn, and have knitted many, many things with it. I have the older SK-150, which is a cranky old machine, but it knits with Homespun just fine, and handles it much better than hand knitting that yarn.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Love the shawl and the yarn. I am confused though, after reading the entire posts..is there a corrected pattern, two patterns, not quite sure how to go about trying to make this lovely pattern !! Thanks so much!


----------

